

Super typhoon Haiyan closes in on Philippines, among strongest storms ever - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/11/07/super-typhoon-haiyan-closes-in-on-philippines-among-strongest-storms-ever/

======
ck2
_3:00 p.m. update (EST): The Joint Typhoon Warning Center has increased its
estimate of Haiyan’s maximum sustained winds to 195 mph with gusts to 235 mph.
The storm is now within a few hours of landfall in the central Philippines at
peak intensity as among the most powerful storms witnessed anywhere in modern
times. Widespread destruction, unfortunately, seems inevitable._

Gosh, those people are going to need some serious help after the storm.

------
xtrycatchx
my friend's parent's ceiling went off this morning. their hometown is
Medellin, north part of Cebu, Philippines

